# x800gt unlocking pipelines; Need real walktrough :D



## mingorad (Oct 26, 2005)

I have Powercolor x800gt and i need to unlock aditional pipelines. If possible i need a modated bios that was tested and it really works (the original bios is there posted with some pictures).


----------



## dolf (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry for the bad news but you will not have 16 pipes on that card. 

I also need some information from the owners of 8, 12 pipe cards in order to find way for unlocking but unfortunately people are ready to use a miracle tool which works 100% for every locked card (but not exists) instead fight for creating of such method even don't want to contribute with simple research on that with few exceptions .

Once again sorry for the information above and success


----------



## mingorad (Oct 26, 2005)

But its a R480... ///


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 26, 2005)

A bios flash will not help one bit with unlocking the pipelines on that card.  Since the bios seems to already be set to 16 pipelines, you actually shouldn't need to flash the bios even if you do a hardmod to unlock them.


----------



## mingorad (Oct 26, 2005)

What >? I have already 16 pipelines ? What do you mean >? The Ati Tool shows 8 pipeline .......... Explain pls.


----------



## Sibic (Oct 26, 2005)

If the bios is set to 16 pipelines, but you only have 8, then id go on a limb and say they are lasercut.


----------



## mingorad (Oct 26, 2005)

lasercut ? Hmm what shall i use to connect the bridges ? like in the pictures ? Need more info.!


----------



## turbopsi (Oct 27, 2005)

mingorad said:
			
		

> lasercut ? Hmm what shall i use to connect the bridges ? like in the pictures ? Need more info.!



Circuit writing pens from your local radioshack can be used to connect bridges like that.


----------



## mingorad (Oct 27, 2005)

If anyone can post me tweak bios for powercolor x800gt to test it ... or an x800 gto2 firmware..... And I will post some result too.
So far my x800gt made 20196 in 3dmark2001 ,8124 in 3dmark2k3 and 4048 in 3dmark2k5 using only  base catalyst 5.10 no oc made so far.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 27, 2005)

mingorad said:
			
		

> If anyone can post me tweak bios for powercolor x800gt to test it ... or an x800 gto2 firmware..... And I will post some result too.
> So far my x800gt made 20196 in 3dmark2001 ,8124 in 3dmark2k3 and 4048 in 3dmark2k5 using only  base catalyst 5.10 no oc made so far.


Your bios is already set to 16 pipelines since the last digit of CONFIG_ROM_FUSES is 0, so if you don't already have more than 8 pipelines, a softmod to get more is not possible.  However, there is something you could try with flashing the bios not related to unlocking pipelines.

From my tests with my GTO2, it seems that using a bios for an R480 chip gives a performance boost over using a bios for an R423/R430 chip when your card does have an R480.  It is probably as a result of some driver optimization for the R480, but I don't really know.  Since Powercolor said they would only be using R480 chips on that card, you can be sure that is what you have.  The default bios for that card identifies it as an R423, so try using the GTO2 bios, it could give a speed boost.

Besides giving a little bit of a performance boost, it may help you overclock higher, too; especially if your card is one of the ones with 1.6 ns memory chips (some of the Powercolor X800 GT's do have that).  Also, the performance boost from having a bios for an R480 chip will increase when you overclock.


----------



## mingorad (Oct 27, 2005)

So I NEED a PowerColor GTo2 firmware/bios (for my x800gt DDR3 2.0 R480 Cip)
If anyone haves one pls post it!


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 28, 2005)

mingorad said:
			
		

> So I NEED a PowerColor GTo2 firmware/bios (for my x800gt DDR3 2.0 R480 Cip)
> If anyone haves one pls post it!


I've attached the GTO2 bios from my card to this post.  Do you know how to make a backup of the bios on your card and flash the bios?

BTW, have you checked to see which memory chips your card has?  I know some people say their's has 2.0 ns memory, but I used to have one of that same type of card that had 1.6 ns memory chips.  Does the code on the chips end in 20 or 16? (it will have GC before that number)  20 would mean 2.0 ns and 16 would mean 1.6 ns.


----------



## mingorad (Oct 28, 2005)

I have DDr3 samsung 2.0 ns to 1.6 ns . My original bios (dumped with RabIT) it is posted.


----------



## mingorad (Oct 28, 2005)

Anyone who has an x800 GTo2 DDR3 2.0ns Pls Post it so i can test and mod my VideoCard!


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 28, 2005)

mingorad said:
			
		

> I have DDr3 samsung 2.0 ns to 1.6 ns . My original bios (dumped with RabIT) it is posted.


???  What do you mean by that exactly?  Did you take a look at the memory chips as I was saying to do?  What is printed on the chips?


----------



## mingorad (Oct 28, 2005)

I have samsung DDR3 2.0ns NOT 1.6Ns


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 28, 2005)

So you've looked at them and are completely sure they are 2.0 ns chips?  I had one of that exact card with 1.6 ns chips; I guess I was just lucky. 

Well, I'll take a look at your bios and see if it is the same as the one I had.  If it is, you should have no problems with using the Sapphire X800 GTO2 bios I posted.  I'll also post a modified version of that bios which will keep your default clocks the same.  BTW, I've also checked the fan speeds with those two bioses.  If you flash to that bios, your fan speeds should be unchanged.


----------



## mingorad (Oct 28, 2005)

on my cip it says : 

   ATI 480
215RBQAGA11F
GF4977.1
O446AA

and on memories : 

Samsung 516
k4j55323qf-GC20

I will test my original Bios with Catalyst Omega 5.10a and after that i will try your bios and test it too and post some results.

if u can tell me more .....

in the right upper corner of my cip i observed 
#   - - o
#   . o o
#   o o
#   o

This is my lasercut ? I am confused.....


----------



## mingorad (Oct 28, 2005)

The new bios gains 100 more in 3dmark2k5


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 29, 2005)

mingorad said:
			
		

> The new bios gains 100 more in 3dmark2k5


That's great to hear!  That means my research on it actually paid off.   That score is only 5 off from what I got when I tried it.   If you've tried overclocking it, then post your results from before and after the flash.  If that also goes according to how my card is, your max overclock should go up.

I checked your bios and it is identical to the one my GT had, which means that flashing to the GTO2 bios probably hasn't changed your memory timings.  Here's a modified version of the GTO2 bios that will set your default clocks to the X800 GT clocks.  I've uploaded two versions:  one that will identify the brand of your card as Powercolor, and one as Sapphire.   It will still identify it as a GTO, but I'm sure you don't care about that. 

(files moved to http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=41068#post41068 )


----------



## mingorad (Oct 29, 2005)

But unlocking the lasercuts ??.....How do i do that?
Hmm I am interested in unblocking at least 4 pipeline


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know how to unlock the pipelines with a hardmod, since I've never attempted such a thing.  I do know that this site has some information about it, though.  Just look around; you might find the information you want.

BTW, if you do get some pipelines unlocked, the performance difference between using your current bios and the original one will become even greater; the same will likely happen with overclocking, too.  For example, when I ran my GTO2 at GT clocks, but with 16 pipelines; the difference in 3dmark2k5 scores between the two bioses was about 300 points.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2005)

i took the heatsink/fan off of my Sapphire x800 gt 256mb card and this is what was there:

**GPU**
215rbmaga12f
gc9007.1
0438ss

**MEMORY**
Samsung 531
k4j55323qf-gc20
awe385gaa

Can anyone tell me if i can unlock this card? or what the overclocking potenial is with better cooling.

Thank you.


----------



## T-800 (Nov 10, 2005)

hi  dud´s  my RED powercolor  have 2 diffrent memory chips   the  fan side   i got 1,6 ns mem BGA  chips and the otherside   2,0 ns chips  
 now what i have now   ??


----------



## mingorad (Nov 10, 2005)

T-800 said:
			
		

> hi  dud´s  my RED powercolor  have 2 diffrent memory chips   the  fan side   i got 1,6 ns mem BGA  chips and the otherside   2,0 ns chips
> now what i have now   ??


hmmm..... if u have 2 types of memory it will function with the latency of the slowest (in your case 2.0ns)


----------



## T-800 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Damn*

hmm  but i use already  ure mod bios with 1,6 ns  the bios  X800 xt  use this with 1,6 ns or 2,0 ns


----------



## mingorad (Nov 10, 2005)

T-800 said:
			
		

> hmm  but i use already  ure mod bios with 1,6 ns  the bios  X800 xt  use this with 1,6 ns or 2,0 ns


 the bios in this case has nothing to do with memories only that  the 1,6ns bios has boost up clocks ;the base 2.0 has 490 up to 530 multiple of 2 ; (I have 2.0ns Samsung memories and I use a 1.6 ns bios from ShadowFlare ). The only Downfall of 2.0 memories is that they cannot achieve higher frequencies than 1.6 ns memories.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 10, 2005)

T-800 said:
			
		

> hi  dud´s  my RED powercolor  have 2 diffrent memory chips   the  fan side   i got 1,6 ns mem BGA  chips and the otherside   2,0 ns chips
> now what i have now   ??


 That's weird, the one with the red heatsink (the extreme edition) is supposed to only have 1.6 ns memory chips.  I guess they kind of ripped you off on that one...


----------



## buffalokilla1 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Powercolor x800gt discrepency*

Howdy - I was looking through some threads on unlocking pipes on the powercolor x800 gt and I'm a little confused.  It looks like my stock bios cuts the pipes to 8 (config_rom_fuses 0x862).  From what I understand, most of these cards came with all pipes open through the bios but were physically cut.  

I haven't flashed to a different bios yet because of this difference; here are the other pertinent values from ATITool:

die fuses: 0xFFFF3FFF
Substrate fuses: 0xFFFFFF9D
GB pipe select: 0x31344

Any chance this can be unlocked without a hard mod?  I'm under the impression I should use the saphire x800 gto2 bios to get the same fan speeds and whatnot and unlock the pipes if they're not hard locked.

I'm gonna ask a friend of mine who works with electronics about connecting lazer cut pipes if that's the case, I want to make sure I don't short anything out.  If a hardmod is indeed necessary, which bios would I flash to use all the pipes?  The x850xt PCI-e one?

Thanks for all the great work you guys have done, by the way  .


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 11, 2005)

The fuse configuration strings you posted indicate it's probably not unlockable, sorry.


----------



## buffalokilla1 (Nov 13, 2005)

BlackPearl said:
			
		

> The fuse configuration strings you posted indicate it's probably not unlockable, sorry.



Okay, thanks - what is it that indicates that, though, just out of curiousity?


----------



## dolf (Nov 13, 2005)

Your fuses definitely show that you can't have 16 pipes but for 12 I consider that you must try  . Please see what is your core R423, R430 or R480.


----------



## T-800 (Nov 14, 2005)

hi shadowflare i read this. that card i  have !! 


Power for the X800 GT Xtreme is provided by ATI's R480 chipset running at 500MHz. This is 25MHz faster than the standard X800 GT. The Xtreme achieves this higher core speed with a better cooling solution. The normal X800 GT use 256 Meg of 2ns GDDR3 memory running at 980MHz. The Xtreme version use 1.6ns memory running at 1050MHz. All together, it adds up to a faster video card for just a few dollars more."


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 14, 2005)

T-800 said:
			
		

> hi shadowflare i read this. that card i  have !!
> 
> 
> Power for the X800 GT Xtreme is provided by ATI's R480 chipset running at 500MHz. This is 25MHz faster than the standard X800 GT. The Xtreme achieves this higher core speed with a better cooling solution. The normal X800 GT use 256 Meg of 2ns GDDR3 memory running at 980MHz. The Xtreme version use 1.6ns memory running at 1050MHz. All together, it adds up to a faster video card for just a few dollars more."


Post your bios, please.


----------



## dolf (Nov 14, 2005)

It is dual DVI which means XT PCB (without additional PS connector)  . Together with the BIOS please post also the fuse results. It is interesting to see locked or not the core is.


----------



## buffalokilla1 (Nov 14, 2005)

dolf said:
			
		

> Your fuses definitely show that you can't have 16 pipes but for 12 I consider that you must try  . Please see what is your core R423, R430 or R480.



It's a powercolor x800 gt, so it's a 480.


----------



## T-800 (Nov 15, 2005)

*huhu*

heres my bios and fuse


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 16, 2005)

T-800 said:
			
		

> heres my bios and fuse


OK, nothing special about your bios.  It's just a normal Powercolor X800 GT bios.


----------



## SMJ-G (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sapphire X800GT 256MB - Can the existing 8 pipes be unlocked?*

Hi guys, I am new to this forum but I need help on unlocking my existing 8 pipes to may be 12, 16 pipes on my Sapphire X800GT 256mb card. I have overcklocked this card to 540/560 but it locked so the max I can run it safely is 526/540, I am running the Zalman ZM80D Noiseless cooler. Is this possible to unlock more pipes or are they fixed? 

The Australian version of the Sapphire X800GT 256mb comes with the R423, 2.0ns mem. Has anyone moded this particular cad? Your help would be appreciated. I am enclosing the cards ATITool setting for your information.

My system - Asus P5LD2 Dlx - P4-640 clocked to 3525 (standard Intel cooling) - Sapphire X800GT 256mb, Zalman ZM80D Noiseless cooler- Corsair 2048MB - 4300/DDR2 - 1x WD 200GB SATA, 1x WD 120GB SATA - 1x Pioneer DVR109, 1x Pioneer DVR108


----------



## SMJ-G (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sapphire X800GT 256mb (Australian Version)*

This is the ATITool settings diagram.....lol


----------



## mingorad (Nov 16, 2005)

Any ideas for an hardmod on x800gt using R480 ?


----------



## SMJ-G (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anybody on this forum attempted to Unlocked to 16 pipes the Sapphire X800GT 256MB with the R423 chip? Your feedback would be appreciated!!!

Steve


----------



## Shyska (Nov 20, 2005)

tried probably every usable (at least same memory) bios, connected both dots and 12p was all i could get.

P.S. Dolf is running a project to find another way (harmoding) to unlock some more. Lets hope he will succeed. 



			
				SMJ-G said:
			
		

> Has anybody on this forum attempted to Unlocked to 16 pipes the Sapphire X800GT 256MB with the R423 chip? Your feedback would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Steve


----------



## T-800 (Nov 21, 2005)

kuhl now we have just  have to wait


----------



## kristov18 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Want to unlock x800gt (if possible)~*

hi shadowflare, that is my card with my bios 
is it possible for unlock pipline?
thx~~~


----------



## kristov18 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Unulock Unlock Unlock!!*



			
				ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Post your bios, please.



i have this card too 
my bios is below 
plz help
thx alot~


----------



## dolf (Dec 1, 2005)

Guys THE FUSE research have to be conducted first. They (fuses) definitely shows whether is possible to have 12 or 16 pipes depending on the core type R420, 423, 430, 480. Unfortunately all my efforts to find alternative hardmod method were useless and I have to say that there is no way to unlock even 12 pipes on R430, R480 with originally 8 pipes. 

For R423, R420 there is chance to have 12 pipes. I will comment only these cores with originally 8 pipes.

SMJ-G you have chance for 12 pipes. You have to remove the cooler and to connect the RIGHT bridge. After that to flash 12 pipe BIOS using MODIFIED flashrom and to check again the number of pipes. Please conduct the fuse research before and after hardmod and post both results.

Success


----------



## kristov18 (Dec 1, 2005)

*here's my fuses data thx~~*



			
				dolf said:
			
		

> Guys THE FUSE research have to be conducted first. They (fuses) definitely shows whether is possible to have 12 or 16 pipes depending on the core type R420, 423, 430, 480. Unfortunately all my efforts to find alternative hardmod method were useless and I have to say that there is no way to unlock even 12 pipes on R430, R480 with originally 8 pipes.
> 
> For R423, R420 there is chance to have 12 pipes. I will comment only these cores with originally 8 pipes.
> 
> ...





here's my fuses data thx~~


----------



## shinichi (Dec 20, 2005)

dolf said:
			
		

> Guys THE FUSE research have to be conducted first. They (fuses) definitely shows whether is possible to have 12 or 16 pipes depending on the core type R420, 423, 430, 480. Unfortunately all my efforts to find alternative hardmod method were useless and I have to say that there is no way to unlock even 12 pipes on R430, R480 with originally 8 pipes.
> 
> For R423, R420 there is chance to have 12 pipes. I will comment only these cores with originally 8 pipes.
> 
> ...



bro, i have the exact same fuses data with SMG_J, but after i connect brigdes with an soldering iron now it become 4pipeline !, how that could happen ?, i tried flashed back to its original bios but nothing happened, my pipeline stuck on 4 !, please help me....

i need link to a modified bios of Sapphire X800GT 12p, and the flash software, i think the problem that i use normal atiflash not the modified one.....


----------



## Shyska (Dec 20, 2005)

take a picture of your modified chip


----------



## shinichi (Dec 20, 2005)

well i can say its not about the wrong bridges connected, 

btw yesterday i make 1 successfull unlock Sapphire X800GT 12p but now the card was sold.

now i get new x800gt the no. on pcb is 0519, i connect the exactly same bridge as i connect my previous sapphire x800GT, but now i confused why my pipeline not unlocked to 12p but downlocked to 4p ?

can someone give me the successfull Sapphire X800GT unlocked 12p bios ?, and the flasher, coz i worried thet i flashed a wrong bios with a wrong flasher...

but the downlock happens before i tried to flash any bioses, why is this ?

btw the picture in up there was my successfull unlocked sapphire x800gt

@Shyska
what do you use to connect the bridges ?


----------



## Shyska (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, pardon, but that "bridge" looks messy! Correct me if i'm wrong, but you would get 4 pipes instead of 8 if you connect 3 points, isn't it? 

I used "silberleitlack" that i got from my local harware shop, babelfish translates it as "silver conductive paint", so i believe it is  Looks like silver enamel. Then applied small amount with toothpick.

Added my original bios, i got 12 pipes with it without any further flashing.
P.S. it's GDDR3 256MB PCI-E with R423


----------



## Shyska (Dec 20, 2005)

Did you say soldering iron?! Or did i misunderstand something?


----------



## shinichi (Dec 20, 2005)

Shyska said:
			
		

> Did you say soldering iron?! Or did i misunderstand something?



yep i soldered those lasercutted pin, below is my fuses data :






nb. there is no differences in fuses data before and after the pipe was locked down to 4pipe

i've flashed to its original bios using atiflash 3.09, the command was :

atiflash -p 0 bios.bin -f -newbios

but i cant get my pipeline back, and i've removed the soldered between lasercutted pin, and what pcb number your card unlocked ?, its marked on top of the video out port


----------



## Shyska (Dec 20, 2005)

0514


----------



## Shyska (Dec 20, 2005)

Maybe i'm wrong, or miss something, but those default clocks and config_rom_fuses are wierd for original bios.


----------



## shinichi (Dec 20, 2005)

Shyska said:
			
		

> Maybe i'm wrong, or miss something, but those default clocks and config_rom_fuses are wierd for original bios.



sorry that fuses data was from modded bios, but if reading from the fuses data is it able to unlock 12pipeline ?

there's no difference fuses data between the 4 pipeline and 8 pipeline


----------



## d0c (Dec 21, 2005)

*pipeline unlock*

i've been following this thread, and trying to figure out whether i can unlock any pipelines
also.  i don't know that much about computers, but i do know how to follow directions.  my card is ati radeon x800gt, 128mb.  i've overclocked it slightly.  haven't flashed any bios yet.  thought i would see what you guys thought about the fuse situation.
i'm showing 
die fuses 0xeff3efff
substrate fuses 0xfffff61d
rom fuses 0xa862

chip is r423


----------



## shinichi (Dec 21, 2005)

i already make my own thread about my problem, so lets not disscuss it in here


----------



## asapreta (May 2, 2006)

I´ve just flashed my card (Powercolor x800GT with R480 and Hinyx HY5RS573225 memory) with the apropriated modified BIOS - Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Hynix20_050726 and, as expected, I gained about 120 3dmarks in 3dmark05.

But, after reading the first post of this thread (http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6056) I thought I would have all pipelines enabled, 16 instead of 8. I know also it is mentioned that *"All of the bioses are modded to 16 pipelines, so that all available pipelines will be used (all that aren't locked elsewhere)."*

But only for my information, It´s a biosmod to use the R480 features AND enable all pipelines or the pipelines are stuck at 8 in my case?

thanks for all great job!!


----------



## buffalokilla1 (May 2, 2006)

The pipes on all powercolor GT's appear to be hardlocked - that is, physically cut on the back side of the hardware.  It's possible to fiddle with it and connect them, but unless you have a lot of experience with hardware modification, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## asapreta (May 3, 2006)

Thanks, I´ll not try something like that!!!


----------



## Tinu_cs (May 3, 2006)

*mod x800 gto pci-ex connect3d 256/256 ddr3 dual dvi*

hy , the process for the unlock 16 p for x800 gto (connect3d)pci-Ex is very easy.flash the bios old with the bios for x800 xt.i'am unlock 16p for the my x800 gto connect3d by flashyng the bios.


----------



## asapreta (May 4, 2006)

For Connect 3D you can do that? Only using the x800 XT bios? How lucky!


----------



## maticak (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi I am a new here. I read through this thread but I didnt find any answer if it is possible to unlock card with R 420 chip (AGP) up to 12 or 16 pipelines. If  possible upload suitable bios and some futher information please. Thanks a lot


----------



## maticak (Sep 19, 2006)

fuses

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES                0xEFF39FFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES     0xFFFFFE9D
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES               0x22 
GP_PIPE_SELECT                    0x19940


----------



## dolf (Sep 19, 2006)

maticak said:


> fuses
> 
> CONFIG_DIE_FUSES                0xEFF39FFF
> CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES     0xFFFFFE9D
> ...



That specific core can't be unlocked to 16 and even to 12 pipes  .


----------



## devilspy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, I just received this card today off ebay and popped it into my cpu.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sapphire-RADEON...9913209QQihZ004QQcategoryZ80184QQcmdZViewItem

Display adapter               RADEON X800 GT (0x554B)
Core Name                     R423
SubVendor                     Sapphire (P.C. Partner) (174B)
SubDevice                     0600
BUS                           5  
Device                        0
Function                      0
Base Address 0                D000000C
Base Address 1                00000000
Base Address 2                FD7F0004
Base Address 3                00000000  

Bus Type                      PCI Express
Hardware Information          ASIC (Software) Method
Family                        56
Emulated Revision             2
 Gfx Engine ID                 3
VRam Bit Width                256
Installed memory              256

Hardware Information          Direct hardware access
Installed memory              256 Mb  
Memory Type                   GDDR3
Memory Width                  256 bit
Active Rendering Pipelines    8

______________________________
Radeon Registers              
 RADEON_BIOS_0_SCRATCH         02000002
RADEON_BIOS_1_SCRATCH         0500C000
RADEON_X_MPLL_REF_FB_DIV      00464904
RADEON_XCLK_CNTL              00807FFA
RADEON_MCLK_CNTL              00031212
GB_TILE_CONFIG                00010017  
MC_TIMING_CNTL                69668334
MC_SDRAM_MODE_REG             10430000                              
______________________________
Video BIOS Information        
Version                         009.010.001.015
Part Number                   474r423.pcp
Date                          2005/06/28 11:08
Vram Type                     DDR3
____________________
Displays supported by adapter  
0                             (1) Monitor (CRT1)
1                             (2) Second Monitor (CRT2)
2                             (4) Component Video Output  
3                             (8) TV
4                             (16) Digital Flat Panel


Its 8 pipelines, attached pics below. I want to get to 12 at the very least ,16 is what I'm aiming at. The card has a stock cooler for now, video goes blank from heat when I try to oc too high...due to temp going to over 65C(or maybe voltage draw, its only running on a true 300w power-supply)..i had no artifacts but it shuts off, memory highest was 614mhz w/out artifacts..and gpu got to 525 before heat-up..but stable at 510 or below .

Soldering is not a problem for me, I do it all the time, good at following diagrams, but not great at figuring out what does what. Voltage mod , laser cut pipe-unlocking, heard it all mentioned, but hard to find specific guides..i think that vmod guide is aimed at my exact card? Couldn't find the link to the laser mod re-solder(where r the points?) for 16 or 12, and can I use thin led free solder with a 15w fine tip point?, also if anyone could point me to the right Bios for my card would be appreciated.

oh yeah the:
Memory Chips
Samsung 531
K4J553230FGC20

AWE451PZA 3 CHIPS
AWE547GAA  5 CHIPS
AWE485GAA 1 CHIP

CHIP/CORE ?
ATI RADEON X800GT
215RBMAGA12F
GF9177.1
0531AA
TAIWAN

PART # PRINTED ON (RED COLORED)PCB 109-A47401-10
Noticed a dip switch on the back anyone know whats that for?
Hope this is enough data.


----------



## 5chr4pn3ll (Feb 23, 2007)

*A small question?*

I've read throu a cople of these threads and I still can't figure out if I am able to unlock my card or not?   

Card: Powercolor x800gt (red heatsink but not Xtreme edition) 
Dual DVI
Original clock Core 475MHz Mem 490MHz
Pipelines: 8
R480 chip

My question is "Can I "soft" unlock?"
"what bios can I use for unlocking 12 pipelines?"
I do not belive i can unlock all 16.


----------



## dolf (Feb 23, 2007)

No more pipes for both of you (above)  .


----------

